# My rabbit never drinks water ?



## Alexzendra (Jun 22, 2014)

I Have a 5 year old female indoor dutch rabbit. and in these 5 years she have never Drinked water. I really don't know why i have took her to vet and tried many times to make her drink water but she never will. she would just run away or throw the water bowel. she did once bit me too then i stopped forcing her to drink it, i would just put a bowl of water in her cage and inside my house and just wait for her to drink it but she never drinks it. WHY? Yea i do feed her a lot of fruits and alfalfa and other watery stuff and she's a healthy bunny but i still sometimes wonder why she never drinks it? :hearts:


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Jun 22, 2014)

If she throws her bowl around, you could always get a ceramic crock. They are heavy and shouldn't be able to be moved by a rabbit. Maybe your rabbit is drinking in secret! I feed my rabbit lots of lettuces and she still drinks but maybe your rabbit is getting enough moisture from what you're feeding. Does your rabbit eat Timothy hay or only alfalfa? Usually babies get fed alfalfa and the adults get Timothy but if your rabbit is healthy, who am I to argue


----------



## Azerane (Jun 23, 2014)

Rabbits that get lots of fresh greens throughout the day, often won't drink much if at all. If she was dehydrated, you would have definitely had a problem with it by now, but since you haven't, she's obviously getting plenty of moisture in her diet


----------



## laybournracing17 (Jun 25, 2014)

Rabbits are also more active at night and mine drink more then than during the try setting up a live cam like I did just an option


----------



## kjb (Jul 2, 2014)

Maybe she only knows how to drink out of a water bottle


----------



## cdc7267 (Jul 2, 2014)

I have never seen my rabbit drink water and I don't give him a watery diet but he does dink water at night I think


----------



## honeybunnies (Jul 10, 2014)

I feed my Lops a mixture of different chopped up hays & a bit of carrot to help wear down their teeth. They love both & drink plenty of water. I have their water bottles over their litter trays, so they often drink then wee. I know they will drink out of a bowl as well, but bottles keep the water nice & clean & you don't end up with spillage on the floor which mixes with the hays & they track it around all over the floor & it sticks to the floor & it can get quite messy. The floor has to be mopped basically, twice! My Lops live indoors with me in enclosures though.


----------



## Crazybunnylady27 (Apr 2, 2019)

I read that it was good practice to give rabbits a water bowl and a water bottle in case they have a preference - especially when it's warm to encourage hydration.

Edit: just realised how old this thread is, not sure why it came up in my emails.


----------



## Neshia (Feb 22, 2021)

My rabbit don't water, but she always steal my lattes, soda, or sport drinks. But water she throw her bedding in it


----------



## Fuz (Feb 22, 2021)

Neshia said:


> My rabbit don't water, but she always steal my lattes, soda, or sport drinks. But water she throw her bedding in it



Hello
You need to keep these drinks out of reach. These contain harmful ingredients for your rabbits tummy. While it may seem fine now, it won't be in the long run. Water is the only drink your rabbit needs.


----------

